# were were you when the world stopped turning?



## Archangel M (Sep 10, 2011)

[yt]AW8puRqE4Sc[/yt]


----------



## Archangel M (Sep 10, 2011)

I was on the way out of the station after a court appearance. I stopped in front of a television just in time to see the second plane strike.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 10, 2011)

I was traveling for a living in those days. I had landed at LAX the day before, I was working at JPL in Pasadena.  I saw the second plane strike live on CNN; I was up early having a coffee and a smoke before starting my day.  My wife called me; it was a hectic day; her family is all from NYC.  I was on a different discussion forum at the time and I used some back-channel communications ability I had to reach some relatives of some of my forum friends who could not get through on the normal phone lines.  Just doing what I could to help out. 

I was stuck in the Pasadena Hilton for 2 weeks.  Not so bad considering what my coworkers went through, sleeping on cots in Canadian high schools where their planes had been forced down that morning.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 10, 2011)

I was asleep. Worked a long shift the night before, got home at 6:30, asleep by 7. Woke up by Rita's (that's the wife) phone call, and told her to come on home. Didn't have TV-cable or satellite, and hadn't since 1993. Got TV and watched nothing else for the next month......can't even get into how much my life changed. 

When I was a kid in Manhattan, I watched the World Trade Center being built-saw it when it was just a hole in the ground. Never thought I'd see it be a hole in the ground again.


----------



## WC_lun (Sep 11, 2011)

I was watching the news on TV.  I wasn't feeling well that morning so I called in late to work and was trying to sleep off an upset stomach. I couldn't sleep so I turned on the TV right after the first plance hit.  The news casters weren't sure if it was an airplane, tourist helicopter, bomb or what.  They were showing a live feed of the WTC when the second plane came in. I remembersaying, "Oh no." as I watched a lot of people die.  Then my stomach got really upset.


----------



## Twin Fist (Sep 11, 2011)

i was on my way to work, listening to Howard Stern when the first plane hit, and we watched the second one come in real time.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 11, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> i was on my way to work, listening to Howard Stern when the first plane hit, and we watched the second one come in real time.


Yeah same here... had spent the night at a fellow MT-er's house and was on my way back home to shower and change with plans of returning when I heard the news that a plane had crashed into the WTC... at first thought it was a horrible accident, the very thought of it churned my stomach so badly that I had to pull over, thinking I may throw up. I continued on and when I got home the place I lived at had a big screen tv in the lobby and I too saw the 2nd plane in real time. When I finally managed to tear myself away, I showered quickly and changed and returned back to the member's house, there we both watched the first building fall... in real time as well. I recall falling to my knees in disbelief. 
The worst part was the media playing it over and over and over and dammit, over again just numbed me to the whole thing throughout the rest of the day. Once was enough thank you.


----------

